# H - Chaos Space Marine Nurgle Army/Random Tau Bits W - £££



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, so i'm selling my CSM army for a couple of reasons, the primary one being that I simply have too many miniatures to get round to painting them all, so i'm trying to "thin the herd" so to speak. 

This is a 2000 (ish, haven't checked in a while) points Chaos Space Marines army with a mono Nurgle theme. The models are all built and ready for gaming, but aren't anywhere near all painted - most of the models have thin layers of paint on them and you can easily re-prime them for your own paint schemes. Theres a LOT of Forge World and awesome looking 3rd party conversion pieces in this army - it cost me a lot to put together and the games with it were fun, but as I say I just can't give it the love and attention it needs, so it has to go. 

The full list of items included is as follows - 

Forge World Nurgle Plague Hulk
2 x Heldrakes
Forge World Demon Prince of Nurgle (no herald), with optional Manticore wings included if you want to attatch them.
2 Obliterators with a 3rd unbuilt 
5 Chaos Terminators converted from Forge Worlds Death Shroud Terminators and Death Guard Terminator upgrade kit
2 x 7 Plague Marines built from the Forge World Death Guard upgrade pack and 3rd party pieces from Kromlech and Maxmini
1 squad of GW Plague Marines (All PM squads come with a plasma gun, a meltagun and a power fist)
1 Forge World Nurgle Sorcerer
Typhus
A bag full of bitz including 1 Nurgle biker and one of the Forge World Death Guard upgrade kits, from a Nurgle biker squad I never got round to building.
6th Edition Codex
KR cardboard carry case

The army cost me somewhere in the region of £450 to purchase - mostly due to the bits involved in converting it - and i'll let the whole lot go for £225, or the best offer, with the lowest i'll let it go for being £200. 

I would *strongly* prefer collection in person, simply due to the value of the goods on offer, as well as the fact that, with a lot of it being chunky forge world resin, there may be breakages incurred sending it through the post or with a courier. I'm not completely against posting it of course, but obviously once its been posted what happens is completely out of my hands, i'm *not* in any way responsible for breakages, losses etc etc incurred during transit. 

I won't under any circumstances post overseas. Too much can go wrong and i'm just very wary of posting something worth nearly £500 outside the UK. 

I'm also open to selling individual pieces of the army, which if it occurs I will update this thread regularly with details of whats gone and whats left. If you want to buy individual parts, send me a PM and we can work something out. 

I also have some tau available also - 

3 x Forge World XV9 suits with Fusion Cascades - slightly painted, fully based - £50 for the lot or £20 each. 

3 x Broadside XV88 with Rail Rifle and Missile Pods, plus 4 shield drones and 3 GW shield drone upgrade sprues - slightly painted & based - £50 the lot or £20 each.

Riptide plus two Shielded Missile Drones - slightly painted and based - £20

I have no problems at all with shipping the Tau - its just that with the amount of money invested in the Chaos Marines, i'd prefer a safe and easy collection. 

If anyone needs some pictures I can try to take some, they might not be the best quality but they should come out decent.

If you're interested in anything, either leave me a reply here or PM me and we'll sort something out


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Quick update - i'll accept £200 for the Chaos. If they don't go in a couple of days i'll be dividing them all up and sticking them on Ebay.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Update - ALL GONE, nothing more available, they've all been sold


----------

